# Purple Radio return to The Railway, Tulse Hill Saturday 26th May



## ringo (May 10, 2012)

After the success of The Great Egg Rave over the easter weekender Purple Radio have been invited back to the Railway.

A one off on Saturday 26th May, followed by a regular slot on the 4th Friday of every month.

An eclectic range of music, free entry and some top DJ's on offer.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2012)

Good stuff Ringo, will definitely come up again one day or other (and try not get quite so trashed next time!!)

Got talking to Mr SwingEasy at the last one and he mentioned he was making the odd trip up to my local the Railway Telegraph - supposedly there's some kind of a vinyl Wednesday session going on there...any chance of a trip over these parts with (or without) him? I've not had a chance to check in on it yet, but was going to go next week.
Its a funny old spot, but the landlord has booked the likes of Tippa Irie, Frankie Paul and Janet Kay in the last year.


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2012)

He played in there last week, but I couldn't go. I'll make the trip at some point, top selectors on rotation.


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> He played in there last week, but I couldn't go. I'll make the trip at some point, top selectors on rotation.



excellent! Thanks for the video 
im a stones throw away from there - give us a pm if you head down ringo, ill buy you a light ale


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2012)

ska invita said:


> excellent! Thanks for the video
> im a stones throw away from there - give us a pm if you head down ringo, ill buy you a light ale


 
Will do


----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2012)

If anyone is interested in that, it goes on here: http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/22/22030/Railway_Telegraph/Forest_Hill Se23 wednesday evenings - free entry im pretty certain


----------



## ringo (May 25, 2012)

Tomorrow night


----------



## klang (May 25, 2012)

hmmm, might be up for that....


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2012)

Shame about the weather


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2012)

ringo said:


> Tomorrow night


What time are you on again Ringo? 1.30 was it? Might stagger in  good weather means im going to go on 'holiday' tomorrow


----------



## ringo (May 26, 2012)

Think I'll just do the early slot this time, probably 9:30 - 11pm, but I'll keep a couple of big hitters back just in case


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2012)

Had to run for the last P13 Ringo...heard it got rammed when the garden was closed.
This has been the soundtrack to the weekend for me - bought a copy in the morning, heard you play it in the evening, and blasting it today in the sun... really nice bside version on it too (3.38)


----------



## ringo (May 28, 2012)

Nice one, good to see you. It just got hotter and hotter in there


----------

